# 243 rem



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi can anyone tell me the best load for coyotes with a 243 rem. And a load for deer :beer: = uke:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've been using an 87g Vmax pushed by 34g Varget @ 2950fps, on coyotes.
On deer I use a Hornady 100g spitzer BT pushed with 32g Varget @ 2800fps.

The 100g spbt that i use for deer will also work very well on a coyote. Exit holes aren't to bad, about the size of a quarter or so.

OAL is standard 2.650"

xdeano


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I haven't got my info out of storage yet but I have had exceptional results with 100gr partitions and IMR 4350 for deer hunting and 75gr v-max for yotes. My rifle likes the heavier bullets to be "slower" then max velocities.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I shoot a Winchester Model 70. I use 85 gr Sierra Varminters with 35 gr IMR 4895 for Coyotes, these are a little hard on Fox.

I use 90 gr Sierra FMJ and 35 gr IMR 4895 on Fox.

I use 100 gr Hornady PSP and 35 gr IMR 4895 for Deer.

All these loads shoot very well, with very little change on the scope. 0-300 yards no problem. IMR 4895 doesn't flow very good so I scale each one.


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

How much damage do you do to the fox kelly?? Im going to be saving the pelts if that helps any


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

very little with the FMJ, but be careful with shot placement. I hit one between the eyes once and it came out the back of the head and down the spine. Looked like I cut it open with a knife. Ruined a really pretty Red.

The 85's can't remember, I haven't shot one in about 10 years. But I remember being able to sew everything up.


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

im looking at the sierra 85 gr. hpbt what do you think this would to to the pelts


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I tried some 60 hpbt, didn't like them, I also had bad luck with 57 Vmax

Again I would use the 85 Sierra Varminter, very little damage on Coyote, usually no exit


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

What's a 243 Remington? Is there a new one out that I haven't heard about?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yup it's new, well not new really, it was a 244. Then a 6mm. But for some reason the 243 Winny sold better so Remington chambered their rifle for the 243 Winny and people started calling it the 243 Remington instead cause the rifle was a Remington.

WHUT !!!!!!!

85gr. Sierria hollow point boat tail game kings with IMR 4350 powder. Works great on both deer and youtes.

 Al


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I was just tryin to have a little fun and stir the pot a bit, but I bet you knew that, Al :wink:

I have both, but I call one a "243" and the other a "6mm". 

However, if I were going deer hunting I wouldn't pull anything out of the safe that didn't start with at least a .25. :wink: But that horse has had the hell beat out of it!

But for coyotes, as long as you hit them in the front half of their body a 55 gr balistic tip out of either brand kills coyotes faster than the speed of sound!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My coyote load is a 70 grain Ballistic Tip, 41.0 grains of Varget, and CCI 250 primer. From my 22" Tikka T3 this load delivers 3330FPS and sub MOA accuracy. Kills song dogs dead, dead, dead...

After killing a number of deer & goats with it, I decided the 243 is a marginal medium game round at best. So being I abandoned it for that purpose and never bothered to develop a 100 grain load...


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with Hodgdon Varget for Coyotes, 95gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with Hodgdon H-4350 for Deer. Best combinations I have found.

Larry


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yup, just being silly. 
I also know when I read some of these post it is from a child maybe not even a teenager yet.
 What should I take to the cabin indeed :lol: :lol: :lol:

 Al


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

65gr.vmax and varget I have shot em 20 to 400 yards with this load for years fast flat deadley :sniper:


----------

